# Rooting the Droid X with system version 4.5.621 - PLEASE HELP



## EZRIDER (May 29, 2012)

So I'm completely new to this entire rooting process. I have been doing some research today and have attempted to root my Droid X using the one touch method but it fails every time at step 3. I saw several posts here and there referring to ROM .621 as being un-rootable. Does anyone know where I can learn to root my Droid X?? I would be extremely grateful for any sort of help!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Moved to Droid X forum


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

EZRIDER said:


> So I'm completely new to this entire rooting process. I have been doing some research today and have attempted to root my Droid X using the one touch method but it fails every time at step 3. I saw several posts here and there referring to ROM .621 as being un-rootable. Does anyone know where I can learn to root my Droid X?? I would be extremely grateful for any sort of help!


Read the stickied thread here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19318-important-information-regarding-621-system-update/

Basically, just burn the 1KDS ezSBF to a CD, boot your PC off the CD, put the Droid X in bootloader, let it run the sbf_flash, then root it.

Once rooted, use Droid 2 Bootstrapper to get into custom recovery, then flash the .604 to .621 images update if you plan on running a secondary ROM. If you want to be on stock/rooted, do the ezSBF, root, use Droid 2 Bootstrapper and then flash the .621 pre-rooted ROM here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25017-roms-droid-x-45621-stock-rooted-clockworkmod-flashable-updates-by-ky/


----------

